# Game #8: Lakers @ Rockets



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers 
(3-4, 3rd Pacific)

vs.









Houston Rockets
(3-3, 3rd Southwest)

RUDY TOMJANOVICH'S RETURN TO HOUSTON



Saturday, Nov. 13
5:30 pm
at Rockets
TV: KCAL, NBATV
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Tierre Brown
Brian Cook
Vlade Divac 
Devean George
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Injured Reserve List
*Jumaine Jones* - Hamstring | Minimum 5 Games
*Vlade Divac* - Herniated Disc in Back | Sometime in November
*Devean George* - Left Ankle Surgery | Sometime in November

*Last Meeting:* 
April 29, 2004 - LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Kobe Bryant looked exhausted before and after the game. In between, he was brilliant. After spending most of the last three days in a Colorado courtroom, Bryant had 31 points, six rebounds and 10 assists Wednesday night and the Lakers beat the Houston Rockets 97-78 to win their first-round series 4-1. 

*Upcoming Games:*

Wed, Nov 17
Lakers vs. LA Clippers
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Fri, Nov 19 
Lakers @ Phoenix
6:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBALP)

Sun, Nov 21
Lakers vs. Chicago 
6:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Houston Rockets Forum Game Thread

</center>

This is gonna be a tough game without a doubt but if they can pull this win off I'll consider a 2-2 road trip a success believe it or not...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> This is gonna be a tough game without a doubt but if they can pull this win off I'll consider a 2-2 road trip a success believe it or not...


I agree. A .500 road trip for most teams is considered a success. I have a feeling Ming's gonna dominate us on the inside though...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nope, I expect another loss. Though, if Tmac doesn't play, who knows.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac should be playing, he was a game time decision last game and shot around before the game so it's nothing serious

should be a great game, looking forward to T-Mac v.s. Kobe #1 this season!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks for the update.. I'll update my starting lineup for Houston in a few then.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lakers get owned, 105- 84


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If T-Mac plays the majority of the game (which he probably will), we will lose. If he doesn't, we'll win.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Tracy playing hurt cud be a negative for the Rockets


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> Tracy playing hurt cud be a negative for the Rockets


But isnt Kobe playing hurt? :grinning:


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

man, everyones playin hurt these days


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> But isnt Kobe playing hurt? :grinning:


So basically if T-Mac gets outplayed by Kobe, we'll be saying that he was playing hurt. And if Kobe gets outplayed by T-Mac, you guys will be saying the same thing and that he's playing back-to-back games. Ahh nothing's ever gonna settle this debate...

Let's just throw Yao in there and let him kick some arse


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

The Kobe and T-Mac match up is something I'm looking forward to, it'll be pretty even. Yao is going to dominate, we'll probably give up 14+ off. rebound's as usual. I'm hoping we can control that, 'cause if we don't it's gonna get ugly.












& even though we lost, Howard's baptizement:grinning: 

click^


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Tmac is a game time decision with a severe paper cut on his left index finger.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Any updates on Tmac and if he's playing?


he will play 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=124432&forumid=20


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Lamar needs to take it at Howard and Taylor. Neither one of those guys can stick with him. 

Mihm is going to get devestated by Yao. We should probably stick Grant on him.

I said we'd go 2-2 on the road trip, so I'll predict a win. 

Lakers 104
Rockets 101


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Tmac is a game time decision with a severe paper cut on his left index finger.


Low blow!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!


Hey, I still have that card! Anybody want to trade with me for a Jordan rookie???


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Should be a fun game.

I expect Yao to have a huge game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

T-Mac or no T-Mac, the Lakers will have tired legs. I will be astonished if we pulled this game out!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

lakers need a W REAL BAD. I think we can pull it off but we need everything we can get from the bench and people with out the name of KOBE.

if u noticed last night kobe was very tierd. Odom needs to go right maybe not 2 threw the leg dribbles and left everytime :upset: caron needs a solid game also.

p.s I feel extremly weird talking about the lakers with names like CARON AND ODOM its still a little wierd


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Those guys look real relaxed...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Tmac Is NOT Playing Tonight Acording To LTV


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Tmac Is NOT Playing Tonight Acording To LTV


Good news but Yao will still score like 50 pts and have 20 offensive boards.. :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice ceremony for Rudy T, now let's go win.. Go Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a move by odom, and the last one by brown


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Rebounding is SO MUCH BETTER tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Lakers 47 - Rockets 35*

Halftime: Lakers 47 - Rockets 35


```
Name  	Min   FG   3Pt  FT   Off  Reb  Ast  TO  Stl  Blk  PF  Pts 
Butler 	12   2-4   0-1  0-0   0    1  	1    1 	0     0   2  	4 
Odom 	21   5-8   1-3 	0-1   2    7 	3    3 	1     1   0 	11 
Mihm 	10   1-4   0-0 	1-1   0    0 	0    1 	0     1   3 	3 
Atkins 	16   1-3   0-1 	0-1   0    2 	3    0 	0     0   0 	2 
Bryant 	21   2-7   0-2 	3-4   0    4 	3    2 	0     0   1 	7 
Grant 	8    2-3   0-0 	0-0   1    1 	0    1 	0     0   2 	4 
Walton 	12   0-2   0-1 	0-0   1    3 	1    0 	0     0   0 	0 
Cook 	9    2-4   1-2 	2-2   1    4 	0    0 	0     0   2 	7 
Brown 	8    2-4   0-1 	2-2   0    2 	0    0 	0     0   0 	6 
Rush 	3    1-1   1-1 	0-0   0    0 	0    0 	0     0   0 	3 
Totals 	120 18-40 3-12 	8-11  5   24 	11   8 	1     2  10 	47
```
*Team Stats*
FG: Lakers .450 18-40 | Rockets .351 13-37
3PT: Lakers .250 3-12 | Rockets .000 0-3
FT: Lakers .727 8-11 | Rockets .818 9-11
Off Reb: Lakers 5 | Rockets 2
Reb: Lakers 24 | Rockets 18
Ast: Lakers 11 | Rockets 10
TO: Lakers 8 | Rockets 8


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

now that was a half worth watching


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It's the Kobe show.. 9-2 Kobe Run to start the 3rd :clap:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

o no its happening again :uhoh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lord Tierre Brown stinks.. Shoulda kept Bobbitt.. 

66-60 Lakers after 3.. 

Bad quarter for LA, nice comeback for HOU down by 22.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ugh looks like this is gonna be a loss.. We'll see.. Nobody can guard Yao and it's gonna be tough to stop him here.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

We win.  

Kobe needs to up his FG % though (for my fantasy team).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow. I'm very annoyed that we blew another big lead. However, I am VERY VERY happy that we pulled out the win and went 2-2 on the road trip.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Odom is doing good .

From the playsheet it seemed that Houston could have tied the game if it werent for Lue's turnovers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Final: Lakers 84 - Rockets 79*

Final: Lakers 84 - Rockets 79


```
Name  	Min   FG   3Pt  FT   Off  Reb  Ast  TO  Stl  Blk  PF  Pts 
Butler  30   2-7   0-2  4-4   0    4  	2    2  0    1    2     8 
Odom 	46  7-12   1-4 	5-8   4   13 	5    3 	1    1 	  2    20 
Mihm 	14   1-4   0-0 	1-1   0    0 	0    1 	0    2 	  5 	3 
Atkins 	34   3-5   1-2 	3-5   0    3 	4    2 	0    0 	  1    10 
Bryant 	41  7-20   0-5 	5-7   0   11 	3    5 	0    2 	  1    19 
Grant 	19   2-5   0-0 	0-0   2    3 	0    1 	0    0 	  6 	4 
Walton 	19   1-5   0-2 	0-0   2    4 	1    0 	1    0 	  0 	2 
Cook 	16   3-6   1-2 	2-2   1    4 	0    0 	0    1 	  5 	9 
Brown 	14   2-6   0-1 	2-2   0    2 	0    2 	1    0 	  0 	6 
Rush 	7    1-1   1-1 	0-0   0    1 	0    0 	0    0 	  0 	3 
Medvedenko   DNP - Bruised Right Heel
Vujacic      DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 	240 29-71 4-19 	22-29 9   45   15  16 	3    7 	 22    84
```
*Team Stats*
FG: Lakers .408 29-71 | Rockets .346 27-78
3PT: Lakers .211 4-19 | Rockets .300 6-20
FT: Lakers .759 22-29 | Rockets .826 19-23
Off Reb: Lakers 9 | Rockets 9
Reb: Lakers 45 | Rockets 42
Ast: Lakers 15 | Rockets 21
TO: Lakers 16 | Rockets 10
Blk: Lakers 7 | Rockets 2
PF: Lakers 22 | Rockets 25

Held off for the Win.. 2-2 on the road in 5 days I'll accept.. Go back home .500 at 4-4!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Odom is doing good .
> 
> From the playsheet it seemed that Houston could have tied the game if it werent for Lue's turnovers.


Lue basically won the game for us. :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Lord Tierre Brown stinks.. Shoulda kept Bobbitt..


WTF?! Why the hell is everyone saying this?! Geez, it is getting so annoying.

Brown played BETTER than Tony Bobbitt in training camp! Why the HELL would we keep Tony Bobbitt when he is a SG (we needed a PG) and he played WORSE than Brown?!

So, NO! We shouldn't have kept Bobbitt because he would only be doing worse than Tierre!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yes:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Lue sucks,he is ur sixth man.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Not happy about giving up another big lead, but we held off. Rebounding did look better. LO for player of the game...or should that be LUE?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No doubt Odom player of game here. :clap:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice game Lamar! Kobe seems to get a poster dunk ever game. Nice to see that he has his explosion back. BCook, thanks as always for the game threads. Nobody could do it better.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good win. Very tired team out there. Kobe was spent all game long. He had no energy from the road trip left. 

Odom came up big as did Walton hustling down some rebounds. 

Cook hit a couple of nice shots tonight also. 

Very ugly game just glad we hung on. 

The Rockets got nothing on that team outside of Tmac and Yao.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Game Recap

HOUSTON (AP) -- It was a happy homecoming for Los Angeles Lakers coach Rudy Tomjanovich.

Lamar Odom had 20 points and 13 rebounds, and the Lakers held on to give Tomjanovich a victory over the Houston Rockets 84-79 Saturday night.

The Lakers blew a 22-point lead they held in the third quarter, but still managed to give Tomjanovich a win over his former team.

``I'm very relieved,'' Tomjanovich said. ``This wasn't an ideal situation. We're just getting to know each other as a team. We've had other situations on the road where we needed to turn it up and we weren't able to respond, and tonight we did.'' 

In an emotional pregame ceremony, Tomjanovich was honored for his 33 years of service to the Houston organization as a player, scout, assistant coach and head coach. He led the Rockets to NBA championships in 1994 and 1995.

Rockets general manager Carroll Dawson presented Tomjanovich with a portrait of the coach with his hands raised in celebration. At the bottom was Tomjanovich's trademark motto: ``Never underestimate the heart of a champion.'' 

``I started thinking about all the things that have happened to me, and all the people that have been so good to me in my life,'' Tomjanovich said. ``It's amazing. It's like a fairy tale. Everything was good, even if we hadn't won. But for the team, this was a big, big win. But we still have a lot of work to do before we are competitive.''

Bryant had 19 points and 11 rebounds, and Chucky Atkins finished with 10 points for Los Angeles.

``Looking at it from my eyes, any time a coach has done as much for a city as Rudy T has and the people embrace him like the people in Houston do, I'm happy we were able to get a win for him, because we knew it mean so much to him,'' Atkins said. 

Houston's second-half charge did little to please Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy.

``Right now, we're lacking in all-around competitive nature,'' Van Gundy said. ``We need to play harder from start to finish. Our guys need to understand what you have to put into it to get something out of it. Right now we're sorely lacking.''

[More in URL]


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Houston isn't a very good team without Tmac. In fact, they're one of the worst teams in the West without the guy, despite how well coached they are defensively. Still, this was a very good win in the sense that the team was able to overcome a below average game from Kobe and still pull out a victory on the back end of a back to back on the road. Laker fans should be pleased, despite how many points they choked up. Atkins is becoming less and less useless, but that'll only be the case against teams without premiere PGs. Odom had a great game, and frankly, it's clear he's becoming a lot more comfortable with his role. 

And while Kobe won't admit it, that foot is bothering him and it's clearly affecting his play. Kobe's very good ball handler and Rudy was finally running plays for him and others, so the spacing excuse doesn't fly tonight. What Kobe needs to do is rest, rest and rest some more.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Even though we looked like crap against the Grizzlies, this turned out to be a pretty good road trip for the team. And they need the 3 days off that they have now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Even though we looked like crap against the Grizzlies, this turned out to be a pretty good road trip for the team. And they need the 3 days off that they have now.


I agree 2-2 is a real good road trip for this bunch. Heck Houston took the Wolves to the end without Tmac also. 

Maybe we can get Divac back in the next week and get Slava in the fold. 

Odom is coming around finally I think.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Atkins is becoming less and less useless, but that'll only be the case against teams without premiere PGs. Odom had a great game, and frankly, it's clear he's becoming a lot more comfortable with his role.


Well, how can you say that when he got 21 points last night against Steve Francis and the Magic?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Nice win for the Lakers and LO had a great game!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, how can you say that when he got 21 points last night against Steve Francis and the Magic?


Because he gave up 32-8-9 (48% shooting) to Francis, that's why. And Atkins had a fluke game too.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

What about Chucky getting too relaxed with the 20 point lead and coming up the court and throws a lazy pass that comes off his hand wrong, directly to Jimmy Jackson I believe to start a Rockets break. What was that? 

Then Brown going one on 2 again, getting in trouble and turning it over. How many times have we seen that in this short season? 

Scrub force killing me.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

damn...

Was a i watching a game from last year's team? losing a big lead and barely holding on.

At least they won, geez...and made a much better effort o the boards, but they really need to stop these collapses, its rediculous

Anyway, they need the three days off

Go Lakers!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

bassicly the lakers got the W. Thats all i care about. BUT how the hell do they blow these huge leads:upset:. I think were ok then some how they come back from 20 pts just like the magic game. Good game buy Odom forsure POG. Atkins played decent agian also. We shud get another W agianst are room mates


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> T-Mac or no T-Mac, the Lakers will have tired legs. *I will be astonished if we pulled this game out! *


_*eats his words*_

When we blew 22 points lead, I was going :krazy: Don't Don't Don't......that was I kept saying over and over again with Nelly and Tim McGraw duet is on... and the former Laker (Lue) won the game for us. :bsmile:


----------

